# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Potassium permanganate as parasite killer



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Has anyone here had any experience using potassium permanganate as a parasite treatment in a tank? I've read up about it, but I'd still like to hear from anyone with experience. I actually use the Jungle Labs "Water Clear" tablets as my source of KMnO4 for disinfecting new plants, but the stuff is marketed as a way of clearing tank water so I figured using their dosage should be safe. 

I'm not positive which parasite is causing the distress and flashing, and there are contraindications to other meds like copper (I have shrimp) and malachite/formalin (these fish are showing slight respirtatory distress already) so I thought this would be my best shot. It's a planted tank with oto, barbs, guppies, shrimp and snails---and parasites.

Anyone have any experienced advice? 

Thanks


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

I thought I'd respond to my own post since no one else has yet: I tried it and I don't think it's a good idea in a heavily planted natural tank since all of the oxidizing power went to breaking down the plentiful organic matter in the tank, even though I'd done a water change prior to adding one "Water Clear" tablet. Also, I think it gave my plants a bit of a hit. After several hours, I chickened-out and deactivated what was left (not much surely since the water turned amber rather quickly instead of staying pink) with hydrogen peroxide.

I think I'm stuck with these parasites that pain my poor fish and leave them flashing all the time.


----------

